# TV advice earnestly solicited!



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I've gotten out of the TV habit, and after watching (and really enjoying) _Breaking Bad_ I never tried its follow-on _Better Call Saul_. But tonight I watched this film clip, with two of my favorite characters and some great tension. So a question: Should I start watching _Better Call Saul_?


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

KenOC said:


> I've gotten out of the TV habit, and after watching (and really enjoying) _Breaking Bad_ I never tried its follow-on _Better Call Saul_. But tonight I watched this film clip, with two of my favorite characters and some great tension. So a question: Should I start watching _Better Call Saul_?


Yeah! It's great. My girlfriend likes it better than Breaking Bad. I wouldn't go that far, but it's certainly just as good.


----------

